# 40 acre farm - Great Start!



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

For Sale By Owner: 40 +/- acre homestead/small farm. 1930&#8217;s 1.5 story farmhouse, 1 bath, 3 bedrooms. House sold as is. Wood burning stove and propane heater. Inclusion of refrigerator, electric range, front loading washer and dryer negotiable. Good well, and perennial spring. County water hookup available to property.

Two storage sheds, root cellar, cold frame and small greenhouse. Approximately 23 acres pasture, balance wooded. Pastures fenced with a perimeter of 3 strand electric for rotational grazing. 3 garden beds totaling approx. 1,800 square feet built and managed on permaculture principles, another quarter acre tilled garden. Orchards with two apple trees, one pear tree, seven peach trees, one cornelian cherry bush, one almond tree, ten blueberry bushes, two strawberry beds. Room to expand.

Two corrals, one with shelter attached, one with holding pen and loading chute. Various small, moveable livestock shelters. Scrap lumber taken from a neighboring barn and this season&#8217;s hay stays with property. Moveable chicken coops and young chickens negotiable. 

This property has operated as Dry Branch Farm for the past 7 years, raising grass fed beef, pastured pork and free range chicken. We have farmed with horses for the past 5 years. Gardens are managed using organic principles. Biodynamic preparations have been used sporadically on gardens and other areas of the farm. No chemical fertilizers or pesticides have been used on pastures & fields for at least 8 years.

Dry Branch Farm sells their farm products in Glasgow, at the Bounty of the Barrens Farmer&#8217;s Market, 20 miles away from the farm. Dry Branch Farm has an established and educated customer base. 

This farm presents an incredible opportunity for aspiring homesteaders/small farmers.

Located in Summer Shade, KY.

Asking $125,000.


----------



## msemanuel (Sep 16, 2009)

So where is it located what about schools.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

msemanuel said:


> So where is it located what about schools.


Sorry. 

It's in Summer Shade, KY. It would be in the Monroe County School Dist. I'm not sure how the district ranks in the state, we don't have school aged children.

http://www.education.ky.gov/kde/about+schools+and+districts/kentuckys+schools+and+districts/


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

msemanuel said:


> So where is it located what about schools.


City Data for Summer Shade, KY


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Why r u selling and r u currently living in the house?


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

carellama said:


> Why r u selling and r u currently living in the house?


I am currently living in the house.

We're moving back to NE Illinois to be closer to family. I will continue farming there.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Follow this link to see photos.

http://smallfarmopportunity.webs.com/


----------



## Gottabenutz (May 11, 2010)

What kind of financing?


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Gottabenutz said:


> What kind of financing?


We're not offering owner financing at this point, sorry. I'll post if that changes.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

What a fantastic opportunity for someone!


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

willow_girl said:


> What a fantastic opportunity for someone!


Thank you.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

How many cattle does that place support, (generously, meaning not grazed hard, not getting overgrown either) on an average year? Gorgeous place.
Do you know if Kentucky still has the Kentucky Bred program for horses? It was real big news a couple years ago.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

onthespot said:


> How many cattle does that place support, (generously, meaning not grazed hard, not getting overgrown either) on an average year? Gorgeous place.
> Do you know if Kentucky still has the Kentucky Bred program for horses? It was real big news a couple years ago.


That question is a little tricky for me to answer only because I have horses taking up a bunch of pasture and hay. I'll be a little conservative here because I don't want to overstate. With just cattle, grassfed, I'd say this place can support 10 or so cows and offspring without taxing it in an average year. With continued good management and pasture improvement, it can certainly exceed that. 

this of course depends on a few things like is one willing to buy hay? Or is one finishing the calves for the beef market or just selling weaned calves.

I did a Google search for Kentucky bred horse and didn't come up with anything. If the program exists, Google doesn't know about it.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

Took me a little stumbling around, but I finally found a link to it. Might help you to advertise your place to out of staters. It became "hot" in 2007 before the real estate crashed, and people were falling over themselves to get their babies bred and foaled in KY because there was $$$ involved. I have not been breeding so I have not kept up on it. 
Of course, there is already scandal, involving the walking horse people I have heard... where there is money, there are cheats it seems. Anyhow, just a heads up that might give added value or added desireability to an out of state buyer... I am on the fence myself what to do. Selling a place right now, noty sure what i will do with the $, buy or hold. Just trying to rub the crystal ball and see if property will devalue worse than the dollar will inflate in the next year or so... hmmmmm.....

oops, forgot the link!
http://www.kyhorseproperties.com/blog/kentucky-horse-breeders-incentive-fund.html


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I ride through Summer Shade from time to time, nice little town and area.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

topside1 said:


> I ride through Summer Shade from time to time, nice little town and area.


Thank you.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Additional Info... I have a good survey on the farm.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

If I had the $$$$ I'd be all over this,you couldn't buy a place like that in Tn for twice that much..


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Lane, I know you & Ricki have worked very hard to develop your farm using quality agricultural methods and principles. From farming with horses to selling quality grown foods me at\veggies. I know you have good neighbors too, (something hard to find in this day & age) as much as I would like to be interested in your KY farm, personally, I'd rather be your neighbor..! But it is a nice farm. I'm sorry I missed the Harvest Parties...


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

where abouts in Illinois are you moving to? We could be closer neighbors. > Marc


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you, Steve.

springvalley, moving to McHenry County. Less than 20 miles from where I grew up


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is a nice place...I so wish we were in a position to move. Not yet though..soon. I hope you sell it soon to someone that loves it as much as you do.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW. I am in McHenry County. Good luck on your move back.


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, been through Summer Shade many times when I lived in Burkesville...a lovely place. If I remember correctly near to Marrowbone.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, Summer Shade is east of Marrowbone on Hwy 90. The farm is about 5 miles from the intersection of Hwy 90 & Hwy 163.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

best wishes, hope you find a buyer soon.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, Tabitha.


----------



## Dreamacres (Oct 5, 2006)

Your farm looks beautiful. However, there are no pictures of the house. Could you post some? Thanks.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Dreamacres said:


> Your farm looks beautiful. However, there are no pictures of the house. Could you post some? Thanks.


The first photo of the album is of the house. Let me know what photos you want and I'll see about getting them to you.


----------



## msemanuel (Sep 16, 2009)

Any pics of the inside.


----------



## Dreamacres (Oct 5, 2006)

I had missed the additional photos when I was reading the e-mail string. Thanks for pointing me to them.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

msemanuel said:


> Any pics of the inside.


The house isn't very big, so I'm not sure how photos of the inside will turn out. I'll try and post any that are decent.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

I've added a survey and an aerial photograph to the photo album at this web site.

http://smallfarmopportunity.webs.com/


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Man,I love this place..I can picture a nice ginseng patch in those woods and a small herd of dexter cattle..my,my..if I had the $$$ I'd buy it,if for no other reason than to protect it from developers..Charles


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

oth47 said:


> Man,I love this place..I can picture a nice ginseng patch in those woods and a small herd of dexter cattle..my,my..if I had the $$$ I'd buy it,if for no other reason than to protect it from developers..Charles


Thank you.


----------

